
A Quad-Core 2.5Ghz Chipset For Mobile Devices from Qualcomm - xuki
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/02/13/snapdragon-bites-back-qualcomm-announces-a-quad-core-2-5ghz-chipset-for-mobile-devices/
======
maximilianburke
This reminds me a lot of the processor clock speed arms race that desktop
computing went through a few years ago. Mobile devices have the added
constraints of heat dissipation and battery life. I'd love to have a quad-core
2.5ghz phone to develop games for but if I can't expect users to have more
than 5 minutes of battery life then what's the point?

~~~
cpr
Did you read the article? All these speed gains are also coming with huge
power reduction gains as well.

~~~
maximilianburke
Yes, I read the article, but nothing was said about the conditions under which
those power reductions happen. Is it 75% at max load? Probably not. Is it 75%
to achieve the same data processing throughput? I'd believe that.

